# My First Duathlon



## hoppym27 (22 May 2018)

Im taking part in my first duathlon on Saturday...admittedly Im doing it in a relay and Im just doing the bike leg....what does everyone carry with them? Its a 13 mile leg which means 3 laps. Im guessing most people are going to say strip the bike down! But Im not very quick anyway and its a low key event, I was thinking of taking my tool bottle with a spare tube and puncture kit in one of the cages, just in case the P fairy visits halfway through a lap.....what does everyone else say?


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2018)

http://www.velominati.com/2016/07/on-rule-42-running-is-balls-even-for-the-maillot-jaune/#42


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Jun 2018)

I have done a few duathlon's. I would love to do a relay one though as my running is slowly getting quicker.....x


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Jun 2018)

Just enjoy the experience, it's all a learning curve....


----------



## hoppym27 (5 Jun 2018)

I ended up taking my tool bottle and saddlebag.. I guessed I'm not quick enough for it to matter...enjoyed it though!


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Jun 2018)

Yesss!! As long as you enjoyed it! I have a while duathlon tonight


----------



## hoppym27 (5 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Well done hoppym. And take no notice of post #2 above, it was just a very lame attempt at "humor".



Thanks, I didnt take any notice anyway....I saw it was a video link and couldnt be bothered watching it all the way through....


----------

